# Utili-Track...I want one...



## jwalsh (Aug 17, 2006)

Just got an 06 SE six-speed. Because I wanted a six-speed, the options that were left out there for the 06 models were pretty limited. I figured I could just add the Utili-track to what ever I bought. Obviously, I was mistaken.

I've read (here and other places) that you cannot get the Utili-Track system from dealers or Nissan parts places, but there has to be somewhere to get this stuff. What if someone wrecks the back half of their truck and the Utili-Track system needs to be replaced? Will Nissan tell them they are SOL?

Tell me its not so!


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

if you want the trac system all you have to do is buy a new bed that has it already installed. other than that, if you can find then tracks for sale you can add them to the floor with little to no problem but the sides have tabs welded to the bed rales. you may be able to have something custom made. i know some places that sells custom enclosed tralors have a track system they can install. but dont know how you could get it to work.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

ok, I did some homework for you..... I did not notice if you have a KC or a CC so.....
Utili-trac part numbers.... (2 piece, 1 frt & 1 rr per side)
frt 93390-EA800 x2 (KC) (about $25ea)
frt 93390-EB000 x2 (CC) (about $25ea)
rr 93396-EB000 x2 (KC & CC) (about $40ea)
I believe the mounting hardware comes with it!
See if that will work for you...


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Also try some distributors that install canister type tonneau covers. Most require removal of the track system (sides and header) due to mounting hardware. You may get them for cheap or even free. Too bad you are not in Phoenix... anyways, as I posted earlier today, I believe there is a difference in the reinforcements built in from the factory?


----------



## gotjesusyo (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't call it reinforcement, but the factory utili-trac beds have formed metal flanges that are welded to the bed for the uitili-trac to bolt to. (sides)


----------



## jwalsh (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replys. I spoke to a few parts dealers and heard nothing positive, so I gave up hope. The dealer from which I bought the truck was also not very helpful.

'SPEEDO', I have a KC and would be stoked if you could get the parts for me or tell me where to start. I'm a bit confused about the part #'s though. I thought there were a total of 5 rails (2 on the floor, 2 on the sides, and 1 on the front). Let me know.

As for the welded tabs, maybe someone could post a couple pictures?

Now I'm determined.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

go over to Club Frontier and do a search. there was a post with several pics a few weeks ago. if you cant find it post back and i will go out and take some pics for you.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

jwalsh said:


> Thanks for all of the replys. I spoke to a few parts dealers and heard nothing positive, so I gave up hope. The dealer from which I bought the truck was also not very helpful.
> 
> 'SPEEDO', I have a KC and would be stoked if you could get the parts for me or tell me where to start. I'm a bit confused about the part #'s though. I thought there were a total of 5 rails (2 on the floor, 2 on the sides, and 1 on the front). Let me know.
> 
> ...


OK, I forgot a couple of pieces...
93140-EB000 header (across the front of the bed)
93504-EA800 floor (x2)
93390-EA800 front bed side (x2)
93396-EB000 rear bed side (x2)
for k/c


----------



## jwalsh (Aug 17, 2006)

Perfect. I think I can accomplish what I need with the utili-track piece that mounts on the front of the bed. You all have been very helpful. Thanks again.


----------

